# equest pramox or equimax?



## weebarney (25 March 2009)

Which one should i use?  horses were wormed last autumn with equimax and i've been checking out the difference between the 2 wormers and it seems equest does some redworm that equimax doesnt. is this the right time of year to treat redworm larvae?


----------



## kellyeaton (25 March 2009)

equest pramox!


----------



## nicolaread (25 March 2009)

go for equest pramox if you havent wormed since autumn.  pramox covers everything when equimax doesnt.


----------



## GreedyGuts (25 March 2009)

Pramox will do encysted cyathostomes (red worms), equimax won't.


----------



## scotsmare (25 March 2009)

Equest Pramox


----------



## SNORKEY (25 March 2009)

Pramox kills more apparently


----------



## acolvine (26 March 2009)

If you did Equimax/Eraquell as last years plan then swap to Equest/Pramox this year.

Equimax is Ivermectin based and Equest is Moxidectin (or something like that...).

Autumn wormer should be eqvalan or equest to control bots, and you should change to an entirely different wormer every 12 months so as not to build immunity.


----------

